# How long?



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

I did get destracted by the view a couple times.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

tates1882 said:


> How long would it take you in hours to do the following install:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
24 man hours


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

2 guys 2 day but I would have strapped my conduits


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I was gonna say 2 guys 3 (8) hour days...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

2 guys 3 days there is no need to rush:laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I think 3 guys would be stumbling over each other.

I would send 2 guys. I would also expect them to easily complete it in 2 days, I think if they hustled they might be able to do it in 1.

Edit: looking at the pictures a little more I don't really think they would do it in 1. An easy 2 days.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

So I'm above par. I have 21 hours. I will not be back till the GC finishing framing the tentant spaces.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> 2 guys 2 day but I would have strapped my conduits


I'm not finished yet but I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> I'm not finished yet but I'll keep that in mind.


Then you'll have more than 21hrs in when done, right?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Regarding the U/G conduit that offsets to the panel, how many degrees of conduit bending between pull points? Those 2 45's and the 90 under the slab are 180°, the 90 turning up at the other end makes 270°, do you have any bends underground or above ground where the conduit exits at the location we don't see?

Just curios.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> Then you'll have more than 21hrs in when done, right?


Sure But I asked how long it would take to do what was in the pics.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Regarding the U/G conduit that offsets to the panel, how many degrees of conduit bending between pull points? Those 2 45's and the 90 under the slab are 180°, the 90 turning up at the other end makes 270°, do you have any bends underground or above ground where the conduit exits at the location we don't see?
> 
> Just curios.


 The run leaves the panel, hits the offset in the pic then 2' straightinto a 24"x24"x6" pull box. Leaves the box 90, then 60' of verticle drop to the underground 90 then straight shot to the 90 stub into the gear.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I would say 2 guys about 2 days also. 

That pipe coming out of the top of the panel on the left looks a little off to me.


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

2 guys 1 long day materials already on the job


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

My companies name is Fantasy Electric, we could do it in one day easy!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

You just made it a ****ty job for the insulator. Idaho. It's cold there right? How's the insulator going to do work in there? He's gotta wrap is poly around all that stuff, and are teh walls insulated?

Does the transformer hve to be kept away and protected from combustibles because you're close to that wood man.

I think it'd take me a few days, but you can make some sweet bends man. I think you run EMT beautifully. 1 coupling dang. 1. If that were me, I'd have like 8, and all not lined up in a row.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

16-20 hours

I would never come into the bottom of a transformer, if I could avoid it. 

That looks like hell IMO.

I would also have put a gutter under the two panels, and removed that muffler you installed from the floor to the panel on the left.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

IDK if I like 600 pounds hanging on two 2x4 joist hangers like that. I know its a truss, so it has a designed rating and all...

That's a 75Kva right? Last one I set weighed 560lbs.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Nah, that's a 45kva, that looks like 1-1/2" or smaller coming down to the 208/120 panel.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> IDK if I like 600 pounds hanging on two 2x4 joist hangers like that. I know its a truss, so it has a designed rating and all...
> 
> That's a 75Kva right? Last one I set weighed 560lbs.


That's 280 pounds per truss. That's like having one big fat-ass standing on each one. I think they could take it. It's mounted pretty close to the end of the truss too, not mid-span or anything.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> That's 280 pounds per truss. That's like having one big fat-ass standing on each one. I think they could take it. It's mounted pretty close to the end of the truss too, not mid-span or anything.


 I thought you were Skinny :laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I thought you were Skinny :laughing::laughing:


Okay you're right.

It'd be like having one big fat-ass, or 1.5 Erics, standing on each truss.

:laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

erics37 said:


> It'd be like having one big fat-ass, or 1.5 Erics, standing on each truss.


Wait, I forgot to take into account that three-hole strut-ell that's toggle bolted to the sheet rock.

Yep, it's okay now.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

kaboler said:


> You just made it a ****ty job for the insulator. Idaho. It's cold there right? How's the insulator going to do work in there? He's gotta wrap is poly around all that stuff, and are teh walls insulated?
> 
> Does the transformer hve to be kept away and protected from combustibles because you're close to that wood man.
> 
> I think it'd take me a few days, but you can make some sweet bends man. I think you run EMT beautifully. 1 coupling dang. 1. If that were me, I'd have like 8, and all not lined up in a row.


I do believe that is blow in insulation and there will be 2 layers on 5/8 sheet rock on the lid.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Wait, I forgot to take into account that three-hole strut-ell that's toggle bolted to the sheet rock.
> 
> Yep, it's okay now.


Good thing its 1/2" x 1 1/2" lag directly in to a stud. It doesnot suport any weight just keeps the transformer from swinging:thumbsup:.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Nah, that's a 45kva, that looks like 1-1/2" or smaller coming down to the 208/120 panel.


Yep a 45. Those are jack trusses that sit on a wall and are a attached to a double truss supported by the center bearing wall. Also theres only 24'' between the wall and the double. Imo you hang elephant from them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Why the hell did you block the entire panel with the transformer?

So you even have the minimum air space behind the trans?


----------



## rma1998 (Jun 27, 2010)

Silly question, but isn't that transformer violating dedicated space for the panel??? I know guys that have been wrote up for putting one under the panel...


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Why the hell did you block the entire panel with the transformer?
> 
> So you even have the minimum air space behind the trans?


Well it was suppose to sit to the left of the 480v panel but they downsized the room. Theres just under three inches behind the xformer. THis was done exactly how the boss wanted it done with the materials he chose. I just work here man.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

rma1998 said:


> Silly question, but isn't that transformer violating dedicated space for the panel??? I know guys that have been wrote up for putting one under the panel...


Under the panel yes, more than 6 1/2' above the floor no.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

rma1998 said:


> Silly question, but isn't that transformer violating dedicated space for the panel??? I know guys that have been wrote up for putting one under the panel...


 no look at 110.26(e)


----------



## rma1998 (Jun 27, 2010)

no thats min headroom....height of room.....look at 110.26f1


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Does the transformer hve to be kept away and protected from combustibles because you're close to that wood man.
> 
> quote]
> 
> no check ot 450.21(a) exception


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

rma1998 said:


> no thats min headroom....height of room.....look at 110.26f1


 
No piping ducts leak protection appuratus or other equipment foreign to the electrical installation shall be located in this zone. So I do believe in xformer is ok.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> no check ot 450.21(a) exception







> 450.9 Ventilation. The ventilation shall be adequate to dispose
> of the transformer full-load losses without creating a
> temperature rise that is in excess of the transformer rating.
> 
> ...


I bet that trans calls for 6" minimum on all sides.









tates1882 said:


> No piping ducts leak protection appuratus or other equipment foreign to the electrical installation shall be located in this zone. So I do believe in xformer is ok.



I agree.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I bet that trans calls for 6" minimum on all sides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That reference was for combustible material clearence. Possible that its 6" but I bet its 3" on the back side and 6" on the other two.


----------



## rma1998 (Jun 27, 2010)

You are correct, I was not thinking working space, and not extending more than 6" into that space which is only 6 1/2'... however I would still have moved it to over so you could run pipes out of there....


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Tates, obviously no building steel there that I can see, but do they have any water in the building thats not in PVC,if so you will probably want to bond that transformer, you might have already done it but I can't tell from the pics, just trying to help


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Hey Tates, obviously no building steel there that I can see, but do they have any water in the building thats not in PVC,if so you will probably want to bond that transformer, you might have already done it but I can't tell from the pics, just trying to help


Steel piping for fire protection system but is bonded at the main gear.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

I believe you need to bring a bond from the transformer as well to the fire protection


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

ohiosparky99 said:


> I believe you need to bring a bond from the transformer as well to the fire protection


 Hmmm I'm not to sure about that. I couldn't find anything in the nec...... You wouldn't have a code ref for that woulf you.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

I believe it's 250.104 D 1, Since you've used the transformer you have created a seperately derived system which needs to be bonded accordingly


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

ohiosparky99 said:


> I believe it's 250.104 D 1, Since you've used the transformer you have created a seperately derived system which needs to be bonded accordingly


I used a common grounding electrode for all the electrical in the building. I do believe I'm ok, if you look at 250.104(d)(3) exception.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Actually, after reading your reference you seem to be right, my apoligies, we just always bring a separate ground from the xfrmr to building steel


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

tates1882 said:


> Steel piping for fire protection system but is bonded at the main gear.


It may be, but you need to bring a GEC to a grounding electrode listed in 230.a7...


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> It may be, but you need to bring a GEC to a grounding electrode listed in 230.a7...


I don't think this is the code reference you ment to use as it doesn't exist.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

tates1882 said:


> I don't think this is the code reference you ment to use as it doesn't exist.


Yeah sorry....250.30(a3) talks about grounding the separately derived system and 250.30a7 is the electrodes...I must have been drunk. It says it must terminate to the nearest metal water pipe or structural metal electrode.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Actually, after reading your reference you seem to be right, my apoligies, we just always bring a separate ground from the xfrmr to building steel


No problem man. You actually stumped me last night and I had to think of why the way I did it was ok. I sometimes get into a rut of "thats how we do it" and forget of the many other ways it could be done.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Yeah sorry....250.30(a3) talks about grounding the separately derived system and 250.30a7 is the electrodes...I must have been drunk. It says it must terminate to the nearest metal water pipe or structural metal electrode.


If that was a single sds but I have multiply in that building all sharing a common grounding electrode (ufer). So 250.30(a)(4).


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

tates1882 said:


> If that was a single sds but I have multiply in that building all sharing a common grounding electrode (ufer). So 250.30(a)(4).


OK. I had no idea, thought that was just one.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> 16-20 hours
> 
> I would never come into the bottom of a transformer, if I could avoid it.
> 
> ...


Meh. I'd just as soon keep the money in my pocket instead of spending it on a gutter and extra wire. It doesn't look like an area where the customer would be too terribly concerned with the electrical gear looking like an art project. I wonder if there was room in the bottom of the panel on the right to use it as a chase for the feeder wires going to the left panel, though. 

16 - 20 hours of actual labor is what I could probably do it in, but if i was putting a hard price on it prior, I'd probably go a bit higher.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Wait, I forgot to take into account that three-hole strut-ell that's toggle bolted to the sheet rock.
> 
> Yep, it's okay now.


 

Either way, I would have put 8' sticks of strut to span several joist. Also, i wouldn't block up the panel from future conduit runs.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Either way, I would have put 8' sticks of strut to span several joist. Also, i wouldn't block up the panel from future conduit runs.


Differnt strokes for differnt folks. Not to be an a-hole but thats why asked how long it would take you to do what was in the pics not how would you do it. I don't think some one can say how they would do based off the given informtion. With out more info you may as well be "bidding blind." just my 2 cents


----------

